# AMD Launches the Embedded G-Series SoC Platform



## vickybat (Apr 25, 2013)

Apart from PS4, this is another AMD announcement i'm really excited about.

The pricing is amazing and irresistible and we might see some incredibly priced convertibles and ultrabooks, all thanks to AMD.
Lets hope it gets some good manufacturing partners.

*AMD Launches the Embedded G-Series SoC Platform*


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

Even Intel has announced that it will make an integrated DRAM processor whicl will only be available soldered on the motherboard and now we have a similar news from AMD. Is this the beginning of end of sockets?

Anyways, the power consumption is really low from AMD's standards.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2013)

correct me if i am wrong but AFAIK, G-series aka embedded processors are not aimed at laptops or even tablets. they are for medical instruments, slot machine, casino etc. For netbooks they have E-series. Or is AMD trying to take on Intel Ultrabook with cheaper ultraportables powered by G-series APU?



harshilsharma63 said:


> Even Intel has announced that it will make an integrated DRAM processor whicl will only be available soldered on the motherboard and now we have a similar news from AMD. Is this the beginning of end of sockets?



you mean L4 cache? or Intel really announced processor with integrated DRAM? it is because anything integrated into the processor will cost a bomb. and will ultimately turn it into a no-sell item.

ah i was right.


> The platform supports Windows
> Embedded 8 and Linux and is
> designed for a wide array of
> embedded applications such as
> ...


thankfully these processor will not be available in laptops. Else if i have to say i own a laptop with some AMD GX4310AB then they'll kill themselves simply by laughing.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2013)

sam said:


> ...you mean L4 cache? or Intel really announced processor with integrated DRAM? it is because anything integrated into the processor will cost a bomb. and will ultimately turn it into a no-sell item...


AnandTech | Intel's Return to DRAM: Haswell GT3e to Integrate 128MB eDRAM?
Intel May Integrate DRAM into CPUs

It is not being developed specifically for being an L4 cache, but yes it will also act as an L4 cache.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 26, 2013)

sam said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man, i guess i got it all wrong. Sam aren't these for ultrabook and convertibles? Is it wrong to say that these chips belong to the kabini platform?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Oh man, i guess i got it all wrong. Sam aren't these for ultrabook and convertibles? Is it wrong to say that these chips belong to the kabini platform?



Don't think so. for Ultraportables (not ultrabook) will use 19-25W APUs. I don't think it'll fall under any kind of platform because consumers can't buy it anyway but both Kabini and embedded G-series will use the Jaguar core.

*cdn.itproportal.com/photos/amd_g-series_embedded_solutions_contentfullwidth.jpg

G-series processor. found something odd? Answer in the spoiler below



Spoiler



*www.blogcdn.com/www.engadget.com/media/2013/04/amd-gseries-lead.jpg

AMD reveals G-Series X embedded chips, drops a little ARM-powered bombshell.

in short: 
X ---> X86
A ---> ARM (most probable chance)


----------



## vickybat (Apr 26, 2013)

^^ Yeah mate i had seen that before. You see AMD has obtained a product licence from ARM just like samsung and others but not an architectural license like nvidia or qualcomm.

Amd will use vanilla arm processors but cannot modify it internally or use their resources to build a custom architecture. Nvidia has modified the jean grey platform with custom A9 cores dubbed as A9+. It has an improved prediction logic long with others.

But good to see AMD jumping on the arm bandwagon. Expect microservers from amd in both x86 and arm flavors. Jaguar seems like a full proof solution in this market.

And my bad, i was confused with ultrabook and ultraportable terminologies. The slimline version of a netbook is dubbed as ultraportable right?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2013)

vickybat said:


> Nvidia has modified the jean grey platform with custom A9 cores dubbed as A9+. It has an improved prediction logic long with others.



didn't know that. TFS 



vickybat said:


> But good to see AMD jumping on the arm bandwagon. Expect microservers from amd in both x86 and arm flavors. Jaguar seems like a full proof solution in this market.



so ARM is only for microserver for the time being. i mean there won't be any X86-ARM combo chip anytime soon. architecture and IS is different so they are not compatible anyway.



vickybat said:


> The slimline version of a netbook is dubbed as ultraportable right?



slim notebook are ultaportables. there is clearly no exact line to say one is ultraportable, another is not (reason Intel gave strict specs for Ultrabook). but basically sub 2kg laptops are ultraportables.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 26, 2013)

sam said:


> didn't know that. TFS



You're welcome. 





sam said:


> so ARM is only for microserver for the time being. i mean there won't be any X86-ARM combo chip anytime soon. architecture and IS is different so they are not compatible anyway.



From AMD's perspective, yes. AMD isn't going to integrate x86 and ARM anytime soon coz as of now, x86 instructions cannot be ported to arm or vice versa. You need some sort of a library to use arm specifically completely ignoring x86, if both chips are combined.

As of now, only nvidia has plans of doing so with help of its cuda platform. Cuda has been programmed for ARM instructions. That means ARM cores can now run cuda along with tesla/quadro and geforce. NVIDIA calls it CARMA (*C*uda in *ARM* *A*rchitecture). *According to nvidia, ARM's upcoming 64 bit A5x cores are going to find its place in the upcoming MAXWELL gpu's. They will handle gpu compute using cuda and will be the fundamental compute resources leaving rendering part to the gpu.* Nvidia also has announced project denver based Soc's that has arm 64bit cpu's with maxwell gpu's be targeted towards tablets, smartphones and convertibles. They will also make their way into servers and HPC computing.

Nvidia: Next-Generation Maxwell Architecture Will Break New Grounds - X-bit labs

NVIDIA CUDA for ARM: Removing X86 From GPU Computing - Bright Side Of News*



These are early dev kits

MEET

They have already planned a lot of things after gaining the architectural license. ARM is going to be a huge player.

*Nvidia and ARM: It's a parallel, parallel, parallel world
Big changes coming to the CUDA programming model*

*Project Denver* Nvidia's major custom 64 bit ARM architecture.

*Nvidia gets ARM architectural license, will integrate GPUs*


Little off-topic but interesting ARM related news. 




sam said:


> slim notebook are ultaportables. there is clearly no exact line to say one is ultraportable, another is not (reason Intel gave strict specs for Ultrabook). but basically sub 2kg laptops are ultraportables.



Ok got it mate.


----------



## sankar (Apr 26, 2013)

Any idea of the x86 cpu performance of kabini ? i mean the 35w part.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2013)

vickybat said:


> From AMD's perspective, yes. AMD isn't going to integrate x86 and ARM anytime soon coz as of now, x86 instructions cannot be ported to arm or vice versa. You need some sort of a library to use arm specifically completely ignoring x86, if both chips are combined.
> 
> As of now, only nvidia has plans of doing so with help of its cuda platform. Cuda has been programmed for ARM instructions. That means ARM cores can now run cuda along with tesla/quadro and geforce. NVIDIA calls it CARMA (*C*uda in *ARM* *A*rchitecture). *According to nvidia, ARM's upcoming 64 bit A5x cores are going to find its place in the upcoming MAXWELL gpu's. They will handle gpu compute using cuda and will be the fundamental compute resources leaving rendering part to the gpu.* Nvidia also has announced project denver based Soc's that has arm 64bit cpu's with maxwell gpu's be targeted towards tablets, smartphones and convertibles. They will also make their way into servers and HPC computing.
> 
> ...



OH MAN !!! so many links. i have heard about Denver but too lazy to read. will be a busy sunday.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 27, 2013)

sankar said:


> Any idea of the x86 cpu performance of kabini ? i mean the 35w part.



No mate,no benchmarks yet. Will post as soon as they show up. 



sam said:


> OH MAN !!! so many links. i have heard about Denver but too lazy to read. will be a busy sunday.



Gonna be a power packed sunday for you. :


----------

